# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Ordu Ne Zaman Özelleştirilecek!

## bozok

*Ordu Ne Zaman üzelleştirilecek!*


*Serdar ANT* 
*[email protected]*
*16 Ocak 2009 Cuma* 


*"Ergenekon"* deyip geçmeyin. 10. dalga gözaltı ve tutuklamalar tozu dumana katsa da aslında çok işe yaradı! 


 

Yok, yargı bağımsız değilmiş, yok hukuk ayaklar altına alınıyormuş, yok siyasal iktidar yargıya müdahale ediyormuş. Bunların hiçbir önemi yok!

2009'da girdiğimizde Türkiye'nin gündeminde ne vardı:

Ekonomik kriz, işsizlik, seçmen listelerindeki şaibeli durumlar, Kuzey Irak'taki kukla devletle görüşmelerin başlamasına ve Kürtçe televizyon yayınına karşı yükselmeye başlayan sesler…

şimdi ne var peki?

Ergenekon…

* * *




Bu gürültü patırtı arasında hasıraltı edilen bir gelişmeye daha yakından bakalım. Bütün bu karmaşa arasında üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanı Metin Kilci, 2009 yılında BOTAş, Makine ve Kimya Endüstrisi Kurumu (MKEK) ve Türkiye Kömür İşletmeleri (TKİ) gibi kamu varlıklarının özelleştirileceğini açıkladı. Metin Kilci,*"2009 yılı içinde hiç yeni ihale yapmamış olsak bile, 4,1 milyar dolarlık bir devir işlemi söz konusu olacak"* dedi.


*"Devir işlemi"*!

Kilci'nin kamu varlıklarının satışı konusunda yaptığı bu adlandırmaya hayran olmamak elde mi?

Kime devrediyoruz peki?

Parayı verene!

Satılık vatan var, vatan!




Bugüne kadar özelleştirilen ve 2009'da da özelleştirilmesi planlanan diğer bütün kamu kuruluşları bir yana, Makine ve Kimya Endüstrisi Kurumu'nun (MKEK) diğerlerine göre stratejik bir önemi var. üünkü <B>"MKEK, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin silah, mühimmat ve patlayıcı ihtiyacını karşılıyor. Askerin ana muharebe silahı olan G-3 Piyade Tüfeği başta olmak üzere uçaksavar, makineli tüfekler, havan, obüs ve toplar gibi çok sayıda ürün MKEK tarafından temin ediliyor." (Vatan, 30.12.2008)Dahası, MKEK zarar eden, devletin sırtında *"kambur"* olan bir kamu kuruluşu da değil… 350-400 milyon TL arasında ciroya sahip olan MKEK, 2007 yılında 72 milyon TL kar ediyor. Ayrıca kurum 2007 yılında 28 ülkeye toplam 24 milyon 810 TL'lik silah ihracatı yapmış.

Kamu İktisadi Teşebbüsü (KİT) olarak Milli Savunma Bakanlığı'na bağlı faaliyet gösteren MKEK, 10 fabrika ve 2 işletme müdürlüğünde toplam 6 bini aşkın personel çalıştırıyor.

Peki, o zaman MKEK neden özelleştiriliyor? Daha doğru bir ifadeyle bu satış işlemine *"özelleştirme"* mi denilmelidir, yoksa *"peşkeş çekme"* mi?

Devletin sırtında bir yük mü bu kurum? Kar eden, 6 binden fazla personel çalıştıran, ihracat yapan, dahası Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri için stratejik öneme sahip olan bir kamu kuruluşu neden satılıyor?

TüPRAş'ın özelleştirilmesiyle Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin ana ikmal kaynağı özel sektöre devredilmişti. şimdi de sıra ordunun silah, mühimmat ve patlayıcı ihtiyacını karşılayan, bir anlamda *"can damarı"* olan kuruluşa mı geldi?

Bu hızla devam edilirse, yakında Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri de özelleştirilecek mi acaba? Eğer amaç, bütün milli varlıkları sadece getireceği gelir dikkate alınarak elden çıkarmaksa, ordunun da özelleştirilmemesi için bir neden var mı?

ürneğin Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri bünyesindeki tank, top, füze, uçaksavar, zırhlı personel taşıyıcı, uçak, helikopter, denizaltı, muhrip, destroyer, hücumbot ve diğer bütün silah ve teçhizat iyi bir fiyata elden çıkarılsın! Zira satılacak olan topun, geminin, uçağın, tankın ve diğer silahların işe yaraması için gerekli olan mühimmat ve patlayıcının üretildiği tesisler artık özel ellere devredildikten sonra, ordunun silah ve teçhizatının mülkiyetinin kimi ait olacağının ne anlamı var ki? Eğer MKEK'nin özelleştirilmesinin hiçbir sakıncası yok ise, o zaman ordunun kullandığı tankın, topun ya da denizaltının ve uçağın mülkiyetinin özel ellerde olmasının da ne sakıncası olabilir ki?

Dahası, bir adım daha öteye gidip özelleştirmenin sadece silah ve teçhizat ile sınırlı kalmaması, orduya ait olan bütün lojman, orduevi, hastane, askeri dinlenme tesisi ve kampların da özelleştirilmesi gerektiği savunulabilir! Hatta tüm askeri lise ve yüksekokullar da özel sektöre devredilebilir! O okullarda görevli personel yine askerler olsun, eğitim ve öğretim yine onların çizdiği çerçevede yapılsın, ama mülkiyeti özel kişilere ait olsun!!!

Bu ülkede özel sektörün sağlık, eğitim ve eğlence alanında yatırım yapması ve kar amacıyla hareket etmesi Türkiye açısından bir sakınca yaratmıyor, aksine sadece bu alanlarda değil her alanda özel girişim öncülüğünde kalkınmayı genel bir strateji olarak benimsiyorsak, o zaman askeri alanlara da özel girişimin girmesinde mantıken bir mahsur olamaz. En azından mevcut askeri tesisler varlığını sürdürürken, onlarla rekabet edecek alternatifleri de özel girişimciler tarafından kurulabilir. ürneğin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı için subaylar Kuleli Askeri Lisesi ve Kara Harp Okulu'nda yetiştirilirken, özel sektör aynı kurum için eleman yetiştirecek özel askeri lise ve özel Harp Okulları da kurabilir! Devlet üniversitelerinin karşısında vakıf üniversitelerinin kurulması Türkiye'nin yükseköğretimi açısından bir sakınca yaratıyor mu ki, bir yükseköğretim kurumu olarak kabul edilen Harp Okulu'nun özel girişime ait olan alternatiflerinin var olması sakıncalı telakki edilebilsin!!!

Denilebilir ki, *"üzel girişimin amacı kar etmek ve öncelikle kendi özel çıkarını korumaktır. Dolayısıyla kamusal çıkarlar çerçevesinde hareket eden ordu ile ilgili alanlarda kar güdüsü belirleyici olamaz."*

İyi de, MKEK'yi satın alacak özel girişimciler, bundan sonra öncelikle kamusal çıkarları mı gözetecekler, yoksa kendi özel çıkarlarını mı? Ordunun ana mühimmat kaynağı olan bu kuruluş, artık piyasa koşullarına göre hareket etmeyecek mi? Zaten şu anda bile karlı olan, ihracat yapan bir KİT değil mi MKEK? Bu nedenle satılmıyor mu? Nerede kaldı kamusal çıkar?

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri ve onunla ilgili kurumlar bu ülkenin gözbebeği de, diğer milli varlıklarımız üvey evlat mı? Ordu konusunda gösterilen duyarlılık, diğer kamu varlıkları söz konusu olduğunda neden gösterilmiyor? Kaldı ki, özelleştirme konusundaki en yetkili kurumun başında bulunan kişi, ordu açısından stratejik öneme sahip bir tesisin özelleştirileceğini söylediğinde zaman bile asker tepki göstermiyor artık!

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın bu girişimler karşısında söyleyecek tek bir sözü yok mu acaba?

Orduya ait olan bütün lojman, orduevi, hastane, askeri dinlenme tesisi ve kampların da özelleştirileceği ilan edilmiş olsaydı, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı yine böyle suskunluğunu korur muydu dersiniz? 


heddam.com

----------

